# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks )  هارد ريست لجميع الاجهزة

## kojyy

احبائى اعضاء المنتدى المغربى للمحمول 
اليوم اقدم لحضراتكم هدية بسيطة . وباختصار جميعنا نحتاج لاعادة ضبط الهاتف او عملية الفورمات وهى غالبا تتم بامر داخل اعدادات الهاتف وهى ما يطلق عليها Soft Reset 
ولكننا عندما نريد تنفيذ الامر والجهاز محمى بكلمة مرور او بنقش فاننا نلجأ للضغط على مجموعة من الازرار معا والجهاز مغلق او ما يطلق عليها Hare Reset 
ويختلف الامر باختلاف نوع الجهاز .
لا تقلق كل ما عليك هو الدخول لذلك الموقع والبحث عن الموديل الذى تريده وتتبع الخطوات  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  دمتم بخير

----------


## salihmob

*مشكور  kojyy 
علي الموضوع*

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## himo

موفق أخي الكريم  شخصيا أستعمل  موقع أخر وهو مميز  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kojyy

> موفق أخي الكريم  شخصيا أستعمل  موقع أخر وهو مميز  
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

 مشكور اخى الكريم على الاضافة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم يابوب عظم الله اجرك

----------


## GSM-AYA

*مشكور اخى الكريم*

----------


## fashfash92

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## nooredjert

mercieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## nooredjert

نشكرك علي المحاولة في المستقبل قدم مواصيع اكر فاءدة

----------


## issamtech

merci raw3a

----------


## lagh_zakaria

شكرا أخي

----------


## Ali27

مشكور اخى الكريم

----------


## hassanexcel

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salahaldeen

مشكووووور

----------


## projectman

بارك الله فيك

----------


## 1983khaled

يرنامج مفيد جدا لى شخص

----------

